# Sig Sauer Kilo 3000BDX Rangefinding Binoculars



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Brand new 10x42's just in time for the archery hunt or fall hunts.
Still in box .

$_80_0 or best Serious offer.

Not interested in trades.

Pm me or reach out here if interested either is fine.

These are hard to beat for the price very high quality optics.


----------

